# Charlie!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Seeing as so many people like Charlie, I thought i would post a few more pictures of him.
























*And my favirote, looking at talola (his girlfriend budgie) From a far.*








*Got ya! He is not looking at her really, it is just the angle the camera is at!*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

awesome pix! i honestly think hes my favourite tiel on here lol hes just so cute and innocent looking. he just has a very sweet little face!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you  Don't let your bird's hear that, joking


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol theyre sitting in living room, ready to nap. tsuka gave me a good bite today when i was checking for mites and made me bleed lol hes not so tame yet. he can step up after he runs away. dally comes to you to step up lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Dally sounds sweet and so does the other one that makessss yoooouuu .... bleed :S only joking they both sound like satans angels (if he has any)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha its ok im not mad bout the biting anyways. hes a parent raised bird that came from a home where he wasnt handled or cared for properly. so i dont blame him. he may never stop biting


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

:'( That is so sad, i don't see who could not love such a cockatiel and even not care for it, now that is wrong!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes only 6 months now and where i got him from he was in a cage only 24"x18"x20" with his parents. thats too small for 3. so he got plucked from his parents--the back of his head and some of his crest was plucked bald. its just growing in nicely now. he smelled so strongly of cigarette smoke, has an old injury to his eyelid (looks like parents took a chunk out), he had a droopy wing from a plucked bloodfeather. he also had no cuttlebone, no veggies, and no toys in the cage he was in. i dont blame him for being scared and nervous. id be too. and even if he never stops biting or never starts wanting attention, i still love him. he just started accepting the odd headscratch but not that often he bites randomly but never too hard. its when hes being handled for examinations that he bites really hard. i'll post the early pictures of him.
heres a picture showing the bald spot.








the nicked eyelid... its hard to see but he cant really close the eye all the way cuz hes missing a small sliver.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Charlie just knows how to work the camera. He is utterly adorable.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> hes only 6 months now and where i got him from he was in a cage only 24"x18"x20" with his parents. thats too small for 3. so he got plucked from his parents--the back of his head and some of his crest was plucked bald. its just growing in nicely now. he smelled so strongly of cigarette smoke, has an old injury to his eyelid (looks like parents took a chunk out), he had a droopy wing from a plucked bloodfeather. he also had no cuttlebone, no veggies, and no toys in the cage he was in. i dont blame him for being scared and nervous. id be too. and even if he never stops biting or never starts wanting attention, i still love him. he just started accepting the odd headscratch but not that often he bites randomly but never too hard. its when hes being handled for examinations that he bites really hard. i'll post the early pictures of him.
> heres a picture showing the bald spot.
> 
> 
> ...


That is really sad but nice you got him in time!  I love him 



AlbyPepper said:


> Charlie just knows how to work the camera. He is utterly adorable.


Thank you, he loves to play with the camera and model, what more could you ask for? I love your birds though they are so cute!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes it looks like every agrees that Charlie is now quite the hot tiel on this forum....he has worked his magic on everyone.  He's just so adorable! I should show them to Sunny to put him to shame.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha, you probly would be right, sunny looks like a real sweetie , but Charlie is the best (joking)! Thanks everyone who loves Charlie


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cockatiel love said:


> Ha, you probly would be right, sunny looks like a real sweetie , but Charlie is the best (joking)! Thanks everyone who loves Charlie


Sunny!?!? A real SWEETIE!?!?!?!? Wahahahaha....:rofl: Laughing so hard I can't breathe.... He's a spoiled little brat prince, that's what he is!!! :lol: Well he can be sweet when he wants to be kissed and cuddled but it never lasts very long. Maybe I should dump him and try to get a clone of Charlie.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Charlie is sweet the only thing he does is attempt to bite you (but not actual biting just pretending) Charlie is sweet but Sunny does look sweet, hope she did not hear you or see that!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol both birds are great!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> lol both birds are great!


Thank you, I love yours to  they are to cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i just made mine a new raffia toy and theyre going nuts over it lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

haha, post pictures


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

heres the toy i made...








and tsuka playing with it


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

good good


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he loves that toy more that dally so far lol


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

haha  i really wanna watch as Charlie goes mental playing with it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol you can buy raffia very easily and its cheap.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow what a great idea. I will make one just like it for Sunny tonight. I have raffia and that ball thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ur welcome. i just made that today. ill post some other toys in a separate thread since ive made most of mine. i even threw in a bit of beads too


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> ur welcome. i just made that today. ill post some other toys in a separate thread since ive made most of mine. i even threw in a bit of beads too


Watch I don't ask you to make a toy for me too! See, your talents are being exploited....  That's what happens when you showcase your talents! So please continue to show us what else you can do....

Annie


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol nice! i better watch out then! besides, i got the raffia toy idea from this site but i crossed the idea with the wiffle ball idea too


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i might use a wiffle ball as a foraging toy too and stuff it with brocholli lol


----------

